# Deer Creek, Deleware, Alum



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer Creek has come up 5' in the last 72 hrs and is still 7-1/2 feet below summer pool. It will be full within the next few days.

Delaware is 3.5 ft above summer pool, surprise, surprise

Alum is at summer pool level.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/scins.htm


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Any idea what the clarity of Deer Creek is like? Never fished and was planning on heading down Sunday.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Any idea what the clarity of Deer Creek is like? Never fished and was planning on heading down Sunday.


I have no idea, I'm guessing it has to be at least somewhat muddy at a minimum.

I will probably drive down sometime over the next couple of days to take a look.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

If you do let me know please! Thanks Lundy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a drive

Darby and Deer creeks are up out of their banks and cranking hard high muddy water, both un fishable 

Deer Creek Res- very muddy and raising quickly

Deer Creek below dam, very little flow, water looks pretty good, 8 people fishing, just saw stringer with 3 - 10" eyes leave


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Watched guy in corner at base of wall catch two pretty nice crappie the last few minutes


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am going to make a trip to deer creek Sunday. I have no idea what to expect. Just trying to get a read on depths.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

The lake has come up over 7 ft in 3 days and is coming up fast. It will probably be at full summer pool by Sunday. The gates below the dam are letting very little water out right now. They will have to open them up sometime the next few days or the lake will exceed the summer pool by this weekend.

Big Darby and Deer Creek are out of their banks and flooding all of the fields.

Did I mention everything is chocolate milk

You will be able to launch at either ramp but there are no docks in place. I would launch at the Harding Cabin ramp personally.

LOTS of floating trees and logs in the lake!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

That all sounds like a lot of fun! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

These are five crappie I caught at deer creek this morning in the rain, I was fishing in the lake, it had some color but water was very fish able. I caught maybe a dozen crappie in the hour and half I fished. Biggest was twelve inches long . Lake is filling fast .


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

That sure doesn't look like chocolate milk 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> That sure doesn't look like chocolate milk
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How about now? Maybe more Yahoo drink color

I assure there is NO water in the lake anymore, anywhere, that looks like Glasseyes pictures


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer Creek has now come up almost 6' in 24 hrs and has 5 more to reach summer pool.

Delaware has come up close to 7 ft and is 5 ft above summer pool and the ramps are all closed.


----------



## gogger (May 16, 2011)

We spent a couple hours fishing the spillway at Deercreek this afternoon. I had a big Joshy on and the first cast I caught a decent large mouth. It wasn't a keeper but it was fun to finally catch something this year. But that was all we caught for the day. Lots of snags too. 

The lake level was rising nicely. The pics don't show the actual color of the water. It definitely is muddy. 

Looking forward to summer pool and warmer temps as we wakeboard and surf on Deercreek a couple times a week. Really like going out after work during the week. We are usually the only wakeboarders out. The bass boats don't seem to like us to well with our huge wakes. 

We also stopped at Prairie Meadows on the way home. No luck there, but the quarries were flooded over and running into the creek. Did see a couple of beavers up close though. That was interesting.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Where is Prairie Meadows?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lundy - is that the steep ramp at deer creek by the cove with the flooded timber?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, That is the Harding Cabin Ramp


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/scins.htm


Amazing at how fast some of these are going up. Paint creek 12 ft in just over 36 hrs!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would imagine tomorrow the bite will be difficult to say the least. I am more in structure search mode than anything. I know bone crusher is going, anyone else giving it a shot at deer creek? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Currently taking an intermission for lunch caught one fish stick saugeye annd this behemoth not sure of the species any ideas? Note this is at deer creeks spillway and that's my buddy not me. 

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

BassBoss said:


> Currently taking an intermission for lunch caught one fish stick saugeye annd this behemoth not sure of the species any ideas? Note this is at deer creeks spillway and that's my buddy not me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's the biggest saugeye I've seen come from Deer Creek in a long time.
Hah, looks like a buffalo carp to me!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I can say I have never seen so much floating wood in a lake. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> I can say I have never seen so much floating wood in a lake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I drove around the lake today and there certainly was a lot of floating trees and stuff. The lake came up over 10 ft in just a very few days.

Ugly, ugly, ugly but it will be nice in a week or two, I hope.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> I can say I have never seen so much floating wood in a lake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Lower unit make it out alright?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea just had to pay attention. Had a loose connection on the fish finders and that sent us home pretty quick.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

BassBoss said:


> Currently taking an intermission for lunch caught one fish stick saugeye annd this behemoth not sure of the species any ideas? Note this is at deer creeks spillway and that's my buddy not me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Buffalo sucker & a pretty decent one, too. Great fighters if you get lucky enough to catch one.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonecrusher said:


> Yea just had to pay attention. Had a loose connection on the fish finders and that sent us home pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was planning on heading down that way today, but after doing a check on my boat motor, noticed whole bunch of oil all over the lower unit. Looks like a seal(?) might have blown during a freeze? Not sure, just know it is not right. Going to take it to Orihoods probably on Weds. Need to have some preventive maintenance done on it anyways. So I cut and stacked wood instead. Sigh...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

What was surface water tempt on Deer Creek? Lake looked pretty nasty today from road on my way home from work... Did see a full tree hung up in lake on old 207 road that goes across lake


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

OK, I fished Deer Creek yesterday for awhile. Water temps were around 50 everywhere. Wind was actually pretty bad, was blowing all the wood from the dam to the state park. Water was chocolate milk and from what I was told above summer pool. I also heard they were letting water out below the dam. A ton of fishy looking areas to go to when the water calms down but it looked like it will be at least a week before that can happen. Which doesn't even count if we get a bunch of rain.


----------

